
Warren Buffett: America's Folksiest Predator - simonpure
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/warren-buffett-americas-folksiest
======
solidasparagus
> Buffett knows well that there's no better way to put a moat around your
> business than to sell an addictive product.

What a weird sentence. This isn't even slightly true. And drugs are the
perfect example of a product that can't be differentiated and so is subject to
brutal competition and the existing sellers are frequently replaced by their
competition (from prescription generics to local street dealers to cartels).
Ultimately it is so bad that the sellers rely on more coercive approaches to
prevent competition (patent law and extreme violence respectively).

> [Verisign's] profit margins are as high as 65%, which is insane. Like you
> see that nowhere else in business

Pretty sure these are common software (SaaS) margins, right?

------
Vaslo
A lot of companies have large market share because their products “won”. Not
every success in capitalism is a result of cheating or doing evil things. It’s
how they decide to keep winning that could be the issue.

